# Nada Online



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Was cruising internet tonight and was wondering what Blue book on my 06 21RS was .

Thought I would post a quick link to save others time in researching.

Keystone RV NADA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You April fool'n me?

This site doesn't have my 2004 28RSS


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I looked at a 2005 25FBS and it didn't have a value for that, either. These values are just a guide anyways. Outbacks are an "in demand" camper. If it is clean and well maintained, you can get more than nada for it if you present it properly and use several outlets to sell it.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont get it? It says its worth more used than i paid new for it. Thats ok though....


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

puffer said:


> I dont get it? It says its worth more used than i paid new for it. Thats ok though....


Same here, low retail is ~$1,000 more than I just paid for a new 2008 23RS. The average retail is over $5,000 more. I must be doing something wrong....or maybe I should turn around and sell it now!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Its a little like cars...............if you trade your used trailer/car in, the dealer gives you more for it, inflates it's value, and gives you less off the new car.........marketing/sales approach to make you feel better about the sale...........that is where NADA gets their numbers...thus they are inflated.....

My 2 cents,
Clarke


----------

